# Support Group in Bordentown NJ



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello Everyone,
We run a support group in South Jersey, and have received a lot of interest from central Jersey. While Bordentown is not really central, it's as close as I can get until I can find someone from central Jersey willing to lead a support/self-help group. I need to know how many peolple would attend before I set up the venue. Please private message me so I'll get an email. Thanks! For more info. on us, see our website www.findyourvoicenj.org.


----------



## Nowisthetime (Aug 26, 2010)

I have started a social anxiety group and would like to post it to this site. How do I do that? Thanks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Nowisthetime said:


> I have started a social anxiety group and would like to post it to this site. How do I do that? Thanks


Nowisthetime, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

*support groups*

Find Your Voice is proud to announce 3 new locations for our support groups:
Malaga, NJ 08328. Located at Routes US 40 and NJ 47 (Delsea Drive), with easy access from Route 55, exit 39. Serving Cumberland, Gloucester, and Salem Counties. This group will meet Monday evenings 7 - 8:45 starting January 28.
Bordentown, NJ 08505. Located at Routes US 206 and US 130, off exit 57 of I 295. Serving Burlington, Mercer, and parts of Ocean and Monmouth Counties. This group will meet Monday evenings 6:30-8:15 starting January 28.
Barrington, NJ 08007. Located on Route 30 just off exit 29 of I 295. Serving Camden and parts of Burlington Counties. Near Cherry Hill, Haddonfield, Collingswood. This group will meet Tuesday evenings from 7 - 8:45 starting January 15.
Please check our website at http://www.findyourvoicenj.org, and our meetup group at http://www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-Social-Anxiety-Support-South-Jersey/.
All groups run for 13 weeks. The first session is introductory. You can attend and decide if you think the groups and format will be a good fit for you. 
Make it your New Year's resolution to help yourself overcome Social Anxiety Disorder! 
(note: we will no longer meet at the Atco location)


----------



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone looking for a support group in central NJ, please see above post for information about the group starting soon, Monday January 28. Support groups are helpful, and could be just what you are looking for!


----------

